# Databases > Oracle Package oracle.jdbc.driver does not exist

## Geek_Guest

While I try to establish a connection between Java and Oracle like: DriverManager.registerDriver (new oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver());raise an error: Package oracle.jdbc.driver does not exist

Why this's happen?
Please tell me
Adit

*Question asked by visitor adit*

----------


## debasisdas

Is oracle installed on your system. ?

----------


## JaiBharath

It really means that it cant find the corresponding package in the classpath, make sure to include the ojbdc14.jar(or anything else that contain the implimentation class files of jdbc interface) in the classpath.

----------


## jkramkumar

check whether the class path is configured proerply...
In command prompt type  c:>set classpath and press enter whether the path is pointing to java folders?

----------


## phanikanthmn

PLease set the classpath at environment variable.

right click on "Mycomputer">properties>advance>environment variable
try it

----------

